# Blurry Windshield



## DriBak (Aug 21, 2005)

Took delivery of my NISMO last week and thought the windshield looked a little blurry, thought it was detail spray or something, tried to clean it this weekend and it is a glass defect, whole thing looks like a thin coat of oil on it. Dealer ordered me a new one today.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

My windshield was filthy when I took delivery, It took several cleanings but I finally got it cleaned!


----------



## eggman (Nov 30, 2004)

I've tried to clean mine,two times so far...You can see where they had a stock # tag on it.Drives me crazy.
Jay


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

If you're very careful, you can use fingernail polish remover, and it'll probably do the trick. Dab it on a cloth and use the cloth on the window so it doesn't drip on the paint. Then, flood the heck out of it with a hose to make sure it all washes off.

Simple Green would be a good thing to try, too.


----------



## DriBak (Aug 21, 2005)

There was a defect in the safety sheet between my windshield layers, dealer swapped it out no problem. Damn it's like night and day now.
Ric-


----------

